# engine swap from petrol to diesel



## dirtyden (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi I have a 1980 austin / morris highwayman camper with a 1700cc petrol engine on a sherpa cab and chassis and would like to change to a diesel engine and box has anybody done this or know what vehicle would make a good donor and also need to upgrade front breaking system to disc from the original drum assy. much appreciated for any advice given 
Dennis


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Easiest would be the diesel version of the same engine but they are very rare now I would guess.

Best would be to a Perkins Prima turbo diesel as fitted in later Sherpas also in Montego and Maestro TDs.

But whatever it's likely to be a big and possibly expensive job.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If the petrol engine is past it,why not. The diesel engine should be in good supply from car breakers or the like then fix it yourself or take it to the many engine re-manufacturers.Then two strong mates and a box of knuckles(Human lol),and next day you could be on your way. Best of luck,go for it. PS. Get the BIGGEST lump you can fit within the design limits,ie suspension and brakes,and enjoy easy riding,there is NO! substitute for power.
Ted.


----------

